# Izzie has LP.. :(



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My 3.4 lb 7.5 month old Izzie had her pre-op vet check up today, and I found out her right patella is luxated. That's right, it doesn't luxate, it's luxated. Vet thinks she was born like that, at stage 4. She doesn't think it causes her any pain since it probably isn't grinding on anything since it's always been out, and she never favors it, and runs around like crazy with her sister. The Vet put it back in place, and told me where to put my fingers, and I felt it pop back out when she let go. 

Turns out her grandma was born with LP too (found out today after I alerted the family that owns their mom), but I think that their mom's owner didn't know until after she bred the mom, hopefully. But, that's what I get from buying from a 19 and 21 year old instead of a reputable breeder. I do love my girls and wouldn't trade them for anything though, but it does show it's best to do your research and buy from a good reputable breeder, even though LP can happen with _any_ Chi unfortunately.

The Vet was awesome and is not going to diagnose her or write it down in her file, so I am getting Pet insurance on both the girls on the 15th. Although Izzie probably doesn't even notice it and isn't in pain, she will have surgery at about 18 months so it doesn't cause other issues as well. Bella will be insurance just in case she gets it as well, since she is not predisposed to it, but hopefully she will never need her insurance.

I am not looking forward to the surgery, or recovery, so good thing it's almost a year away...

My baby...


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi whow!!!!! we never know what well hear at our little ones checkups so sad she has this but also so glad its not hurting her your most probably smart to get the ins if you can afford it it will save you alot in the long run i love the sisters thanks


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just remember to not let any vet talk you into surgery before her bones have had time to become their adult shape. It can REALLY mess them up to do the surgery too soon...and since she is functioning fine, waiting until she is developed is the safest thing to do.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Just remember to not let any vet talk you into surgery before her bones have had time to become their adult shape. It can REALLY mess them up to do the surgery too soon...and since she is functioning fine, waiting until she is developed is the safest thing to do.


I won't. We need time to save anyway!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh poor Izzie. :-( But good to know she's not hurting.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So, turns out the vet had to say something, and although she didn't diagnose her on paper and it was just "Walks a little stiff in back legs, concerned about LP." It's enough for them to deny coverage, cuz she is showing signs of it and it is pre-existing. So insurance wouldn't cover it. So I guess we will be saving up a lot of money!  We will re-evaluate her at about 18 months to see if they think she needs surgery or not, if it bothers her or not.

I think it's about a 3, not a 4. Because you can manipulate it back into place, and sometimes if she moves, I can feel it shift. So it would be a 3. Turns out her grandma has the exact same thing and is now 6 and has never had it correctly, and apparently it doesn't bother her... but who really knows.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

So sorry to hear your Izzy has LP and I'm glad she's not in pain.
My Jadzia also has it in both knees and I unfortunately put off getting insurance so she's not covered either. Hind sight is 20/20 
I hope it doesn't cost to much for the surgery at your vet.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So I wanted to update. The girls just had their 1 year check up at 15 months old... And we found out that over the last 8 months Izzie's right knee has gotten better! It used to always be out of place, but the vet was able to manipulate it back into place. So, a grade 3. But now, it seems to be staying in, but the vet can easily get it to luxate if she tries. That would put it at a grade 2. The left knee is still good. She has never had a problem getting around with her right knee having LP, she keeps up with her sister and all the other dogs just fine.. never acts like it bothers her, picks it up, anything. 

I just wanted to share our story, cuz it's just proof that even though she has only grown .4 lbs in the past 8 months, their bones and bodies still change a lot, so you shouldn't jump at something before they are full grown... ya never know!

Here is a video of her running around at the park on Jan 1st. I took it for a friend to see how she gets around. To see if I was missing any signs that it was bothering her. Sorry about the talking.. lol. Hubby kept running which made the girls run, and then I couldn't see them on the camera!! lol. Bella is bow legged when she walks too.. but her knees are still nice and solid.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, lots of emotion reading your thread. I was so sad for little Izzie, but am
very happy to hear she is doing better! Knock on wood. I wish both of your girls
good health. It's so scary and stressful when something is wrong with our pups.

They look adorable by the way. Love their little coats too.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'm glad she's not in pain!! Poor pup!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, don't feel too bad. I got insurance and the chi had a NORMAL exam at 1 year. At 2 years it was a grade 2 and bothering her. Had surgery and the insurance refused to pay for it, even with the normal exam at a year. Said that that condition (luxating patellas) was endemic in this breed, and therefore not covered. I was furious. Nothing to do but fume! Sue


----------

